# Next "PITH"



## corian king (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw a post a few weeks back and someone was talking about starting a new "PITH"
whatever happened to the talk? This should be a good time of the year to try and have another one.
Maybe we can find someone to get it started. and haveing it end just before Christmas.
Maybe we could even call it "The Christmas Pith"
Good luck!!!


----------



## JAZNCARR (Aug 20, 2011)

OR maybe we can do it after christmas  and the  stipulations are the pen has to come from a real tree???? so that way we aren't throwing  the tree in the garbage to take up space in a landfill?????


----------



## Fibonacci (Aug 20, 2011)

My recollection is that the first person to bring it up gets to run it.

Thanks for volunteering!

I am in for this round if it comes together.  I believe that it needs to be cleared by someone to be official.  Not sure who that is though.


----------



## bensoelberg (Aug 20, 2011)

Fibonacci said:


> My recollection is that the first person to bring it up gets to run it.
> 
> Thanks for volunteering!
> 
> I am in for this round if it comes together.  I believe that it needs to be cleared by someone to be official.  Not sure who that is though.



That official person is the activities manager Mike Broberg (MBroberg).


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 20, 2011)

*new guy question*

okay i give up. been here just alittle while and hear about this all the timie in posts. but i have a question. what is a PITH. might want to participate, but dont know what it is. 

thanks


----------



## desertrat (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm in for another
Thank's for voulinteering!

John H


----------



## Rounder (Aug 20, 2011)

cwolfs69 said:


> okay i give up. been here just alittle while and hear about this all the timie in posts. but i have a question. what is a PITH. might want to participate, but dont know what it is.
> 
> thanks



*Pen in the hat*. From my understanding, people used to go to meetings and everyone would bring a pen they made. They all put them in a hat and then everyone got to draw a pen from the hat to take home. Now we do this online. Everyone that wants to be involved puts their name in. In the last one, the names were put in alphabetical order. Then you make a pen according to the rules and sent that pen to the person who's name was after yours within the time allotted. In the last one, a pen had to be made from construction grade soft yellow pine. It is large fun and some very beautiful pens were made. Hope that helps.


----------



## snyiper (Aug 20, 2011)

JAZNCARR said:


> OR maybe we can do it after christmas  and the  stipulations are the pen has to come from a real tree????
> 
> This I am guessing stems from the fact you are tired of getting pens made from fake trees ?  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Corian for stepping up Im in!!!!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 20, 2011)

*count me in now*

that is kinda what i had assumed it was. i just couldn't figure out the acronym PITH. count me in for the Christmas PITH should you guys decide to go ahead with it. 
already cooking up some ideas in my head. 

god i have become a fanatic about pen turning. My lovely wife says i think about almost nothing else these days.

i think she is right.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sure Landon is ready to run another one:biggrin:. Especially since the latest PITH went so smoothly.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 20, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> I'm sure Landon is ready to run another one:biggrin:. Especially since the latest PITH went so smoothly.


:rotfl:


----------



## toddlajoie (Aug 20, 2011)

:biggrin:I say we make this one an easier material to turn. :biggrin:

:biggrin:How about un-stabilized sawdust?:biggrin:


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 20, 2011)

toddlajoie said:


> :biggrin:I say we make this one an easier material to turn. :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:How about un-stabilized sawdust?:biggrin:


 
I got lots of that! I even saved some red, white and blue shavings I saved from when I turned a laminated wine stopper. I just haven't figured out what I'm going to do with it yet


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 20, 2011)

I graciously volunteered to help Landon run his next endeavor. So I guess we will stay tuned to see what they might be.


----------



## Rick P (Aug 20, 2011)

JAZNCARR said:


> OR maybe we can do it after christmas and the stipulations are the pen has to come from a real tree???? so that way we aren't throwing the tree in the garbage to take up space in a landfill?????


 

Ummmm what about those of us who arent Christains?


I'm all for another PITH whatever material you guys pick.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 20, 2011)

Me too. I've been in two on sawmill creek. Ready to try one on here.


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 20, 2011)

JAZNCARR said:


> OR maybe we can do it after christmas and the stipulations are the pen has to come from a real tree???? so that way we aren't throwing the tree in the garbage to take up space in a landfill?????


 
Just how big a pen are you planning on making anyway? 

All kidding aside I live in the country so most are not wasted. Garbage men won't pick them up. Some go back to the woods to rot out naturally and provide ground cover for the critters. Or they collect the trees at the fair grounds so they can bundle them and dump them in the lakes. They provide habitat and cover for the fish. They also mark the maps so the fishermen know where these areas are. You don't want to get snagged in that mess either.


----------



## corian king (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Earnie!! I thought someone else was working on putting one together.I just followed up on a post I saw.I don't think we can pick the partners the same way as last.Because that would put most of us haveing the same partner as last time.
Nothing against my last partners it's just I like to get different partners pens.To add to my collection.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 21, 2011)

how about something as simple as birth date and i mean include the year. that would put those of us older folk sending to another mature person and so on. except for one at the end of the chart.


----------



## Leviblue (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm ready for another PITH as well.  The pairing could be done by taking the total number of members signed up and dividing by two.  The two lists could be paired from the top down then.  Just a thought.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Aug 21, 2011)

Since my last official workday is going to be August 31st, then 4 weeks vacation and then RETIREMENT after 42 years, I'm going to have a bit of time on my hands for a change! I'm all for another PITH!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## flash880 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have never been in one here on IAP but would love to be involved recently done one on sawmill creek. I say go for it.


----------



## MrWright (Aug 23, 2011)

I am in if somebody is going to do a Christmas PITH.  It would be like a Christmas exchange, only with some specific directions.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 23, 2011)

It would be REALLY convenient if a PITH were centered around the Slimline....


----------



## 65GTMustang (Aug 23, 2011)

I still have not recieved the PITH pen from my assigned pairing?
I sent mine out and have sent many PM's to the person that was to send me a pen but have never heard anything back?????


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 23, 2011)

65GTMustang said:


> I still have not recieved the PITH pen from my assigned pairing?
> I sent mine out and have sent many PM's to the person that was to send me a pen but have never heard anything back?????


 
Have you contacted Landon or Mike?


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 23, 2011)

See how smooth the PITH is. I hope you sent a pm to Landon before now.


----------



## gandsande (Aug 24, 2011)

I am willing to try again.  BUT Please don't pair up based on next in line alphabetically as I also am still pending my PITH to come in.  

not that big of a deal if something happened it would be nice to have goten a PM reply though from my partner.

So COUNT me in for another round.

Greg


----------



## ve3bax (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd be interested too... I can never pass up an excuse to spend some time in the shop...  

--Dave


----------



## clapiana (Aug 25, 2011)

I would like to participate too


----------



## bitshird (Aug 25, 2011)

65GTMustang said:


> I still have not recieved the PITH pen from my assigned pairing?
> I sent mine out and have sent many PM's to the person that was to send me a pen but have never heard anything back?????



I've been in several here and a few on other forums, and have only gotten stiffed one time, 
if you contacted Landon he'll get it straight, if not, I'll send you a pen made from pine as was the wood from last PITH. 

And I'm ready to do another round so lets PITH on!!!


----------



## animefan (Aug 25, 2011)

I would love to participate in the next pith.


----------



## vallealbert (Aug 25, 2011)

65GTMustang said:


> I still have not recieved the PITH pen from my assigned pairing?
> I sent mine out and have sent many PM's to the person that was to send me a pen but have never heard anything back?????


You are not alone... I did not received anything from my assigned paring ...!!!!


----------



## fireangels (Aug 25, 2011)

Gentlemen ...rest assured the next PITH is comming very very soon Landon and I are finalizing the last details as I type


----------



## penmaker1967 (Aug 25, 2011)

what section will it be posted in so i wont miis it.thanks


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 25, 2011)

Activities Manager section is where it will be posted. And hopefully a link on the main page.


----------



## ttpenman (Aug 25, 2011)

*PITH Comment*

First of all, I loved the PITH.  My only comment is that I would like to see 2 people paired up and exchange pens.  Rather than the list and you send a pen to one guy and get one from another guy.  KISS principle!!

Just my $.02, worth exactly what you paid for it.

Jeff in northen Wisconsin


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 25, 2011)

That is the ideal way to do it, but it only works if you have an even number of folks in the contest.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 25, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> That is the ideal way to do it, but it only works if you have an even number of folks in the contest.



I think it should be done by random number pairing, I don't know how Landon paired the last group, but it was pretty good pairing, and also don't fret too much about not being enough entrants or being even numbered, some of us make extra pens just for those that do get stiffed and try and see that if a person fails to fulfill there promise to make a pen, they won't be allowed to participate in any future IAP activities, PITH'S are a lot of fun provided we don't get hung up in a Theme thing. Same with classes of makers, I'd just as soon have a nice slimline from some Newbie as long as the person did the best job they could do.
It's not about the kit, or the wood it's about how much love did the person put into it.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 25, 2011)

bitshird said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > That is the ideal way to do it, but it only works if you have an even number of folks in the contest.
> ...


No theme? Ya right!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## toddlajoie (Aug 25, 2011)

bitshird said:


> I think it should be done by random number pairing, I don't know how Landon paired the last group, but it was pretty good pairing, and also don't fret too much about not being enough entrants or being even numbered, some of us make extra pens just for those that do get stiffed and try and see that if a person fails to fulfill there promise to make a pen, they won't be allowed to participate in any future IAP activities, PITH'S are a lot of fun provided we don't get hung up in a Theme thing. Same with classes of makers, I'd just as soon have a nice slimline from some Newbie as long as the person did the best job they could do.
> It's not about the kit, or the wood it's about how much love did the person put into it.



Well said!!!


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 25, 2011)

ttpenman said:


> First of all, I loved the PITH. My only comment is that I would like to see 2 people paired up and exchange pens. Rather than the list and you send a pen to one guy and get one from another guy. KISS principle!!
> 
> Just my $.02, worth exactly what you paid for it.
> 
> Jeff in northen Wisconsin


 
Since i've been on IAP there have been quite a few different ways of pairing people up. None of them have worked flawlessly. So whoever Landon and his protege decide to do it, will be fine with me!!


----------



## penmaker1967 (Aug 25, 2011)

me to i have been involved in 2 piths and never had a problem with either way the pairing was done. glad we get to do another one this year. it is real enjoyable and makes you use your head with some of the pen blank chouces.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 25, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > D.Oliver said:
> ...



Landon I have a FANTASTIC idea for a Theme this time!! The pen has to write! Simple enough right???


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 25, 2011)

bitshird said:


> hunter-27 said:
> 
> 
> > bitshird said:
> ...


You not too far off my friend, not to worry.:tongue:


----------

